#ubuntu-us-or 2012-01-09
 * c_smith is here waiting for the meeting to start whilst setting up Xubuntu
<MarkDude> c_smith, it should not take too long
<c_smith> cool
<MarkDude> That is one of the reasons I really like xfcr
<MarkDude> or XFCE
<c_smith> yup
<c_smith> but I tend to have tons of games I install.
<MarkDude> 3+ years ago - I did NOT like XFCE much, EVERY time I set it up for freind
<c_smith> that's usually the longest part,
<MarkDude> The interface would mess up
<c_smith> eh? why is that?
<c_smith> oh, I see.
<MarkDude> And I would get- where did my startbar go?
<MarkDude> like everytime
<c_smith> man, that would frustrate me to no end.
<MarkDude> No prob recently
<c_smith> ah, that is good
<c_smith> like the dock at the bottom, simple, yet useful,
<SoftwareExplorer> Is this the right place for the loco meeting at 7PM pacific?
<c_smith> Si.
<c_smith> you know what "Si" means, don't you?
<SoftwareExplorer> I think it might be yes in spanish.
<c_smith> correct.
<c_smith> anywho, the meeting doesn't start for another hour.
<SoftwareExplorer> Thanks!
<c_smith> no prob, I'll be there myself.
<SoftwareExplorer> I figure that if I get it figured out right now, nothing will go wrong. If it tried to set it up 10 minutes before, then Murphy's law says that it won't work
<c_smith> not sure what you are talking about.
<SoftwareExplorer> Murphy's law says that what can go wrong will go wrong.
<SoftwareExplorer> So if I waited until then, I would run into some problem that would keep me from getting it working in time
<c_smith> ah, ok
<c_smith> well, if you need a couple useful IRC commands, I can oblige.
<SoftwareExplorer> well, one to change to my other username would be nice. I'm usually Azendale
<SoftwareExplorer> but I didn't get empath to import that from pidgin
<SoftwareExplorer> so it used my old one
<c_smith> that would be "/nick Azendale" (without quotes) for your case.
<c_smith> there you go
<Azendale> Thanks
<c_smith> here's another tip: use tab to complete a users name.
<c_smith> brb, relogging
<c_smith> half hour.
<bkerensa> Hello All
<c_smith> yo
<c_smith> how goes things, bkerensa?
<bkerensa> Good
 * bkerensa just woke from a nap
<bkerensa> :)
<c_smith> that's good
<bkerensa> not sure if nathwill will be joining us or not
<bkerensa> :)
<c_smith> ah, ok
<c_smith> bkerensa, have your tried XFCE?
<c_smith> E.G. Xubuntu
<bkerensa> I have tried all the popular desktop environments ;)
<bkerensa> I also have them all installed currently
<bkerensa> :)
<c_smith> awesome, I'm liking XFCE,
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> over Unity?
<c_smith> it also runs really nicely, less annoying than Unity, and less resources than KDE.
<c_smith> the 11.10 Unity, as I have stated, is annoying to me.
<c_smith> 11.04 was doable, though
<bkerensa> c_smith: My master desktop http://i.imgur.com/rTVjf.png
<c_smith> is that Gnome 2.3?
<bkerensa> nope
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> gnome shell
<c_smith> hmmmm, I tried that once, didn't like how it came out.
<c_smith> gnome 3 shell, am I correct?
 * c_smith wonders how Xubuntu will hold up on his multi-monitor setup when he hooks it up
<c_smith> hopefully is works well
<c_smith> heya, jvlb!
<jvlb> Hi, Cody.
<c_smith> how's things?
<jvlb> K
<c_smith> cool
<jvlb> Anyone show Friday?
<c_smith> one person not a part of the loco team.
<c_smith> he also pointed out some things that I am going to bring up at the meeting.
 * c_smith will be right back
<c_smith> back
<c_smith> has anyone here heard from Ethan who was supposedly trying to get the Salem LUG back together?
<nathwill> nooope
<nathwill> brb
<c_smith> ok
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> ethan
<tgm4883> sec
<tgm4883> salem LUG just took a trip to next step recycling
<tgm4883> like yesterday
<c_smith> as in it's gone?
<c_smith> or am I reading that wrong?
<tgm4883> you're reading that wrong
<tgm4883> they went to eugene
<c_smith> oh
<tgm4883> to a place called next step recycling
<c_smith> ah, ok
<c_smith> I'll have to see if I can get to one of their meetings.
<tgm4883> they have been pretty active on the mailing list regarding that trip for the last few days it seems
<c_smith> hmmmm, interesting
<bkerensa_> Hello?
<bkerensa> hello?
<bkerensa> ????
<jvlb> Yo.
<tgm4883> ssshhh, everyone get down
<bkerensa> can you hear me now?
<bkerensa> mic check?
<tgm4883> turn off the lights
<bkerensa> c_smith ?
<c_smith> oh, was just trying to fix sound
<bkerensa_> ok
<c_smith> sorry
<bkerensa_> my network is acting something horrible
<bkerensa_> so if I go silent its me losing connectivity
<bkerensa_> lets get this started
<bkerensa_> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Mon Jan  9 03:12:29 2012 UTC.  The chair is bkerensa_. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell/mootbot.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<bkerensa_> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Mon Jan  9 03:12:40 2012 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-us-or/2012/ubuntu-us-or.2012-01-09-03.12.moin.txt
<bkerensa_> #startmeeting https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OregonTeam/Meetings/CurrentAgenda
<meetingology> Meeting started Mon Jan  9 03:12:49 2012 UTC.  The chair is bkerensa_. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell/mootbot.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<bkerensa_> Hello all and welcome to the Ubuntu Oregon January 2012 meeting. Our agenda for this evening can be found here:
<bkerensa_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OregonTeam/Meetings/CurrentAgenda
<bkerensa_> Who all is present for today's meeting?
<tgm4883> Eye
<c_smith> here
<bkerensa_> I know nathwill is here but he had to run and do something
<CWeber10> hi
<dobry> I, though, not a member. Just checking it out/lurking
<bkerensa_> excellent :)
<c_smith> hello, CWeber10, aren't you the one who was at the Hour yesterday?
<CWeber10> yes
<Azendale> I'm here
<bkerensa_> Hello regulars and guests thank you for attending we will go ahead and proceed with the agenda and if you need to talk offtopic please join #ubuntu-us-or-offtopic
<c_smith> ok, then I'll probably ask you to help with one of the agenda items
<bkerensa_> c_smith can you paste the first agenda item
<c_smith> you got it.Discuss Spring GeekNic (http://geeknic.org/)
<c_smith> man, that formatting sucked. lol
<c_smith> do you need me to repaste it?
<c_smith> and bkerensa is gone.
<nath_will> haha
<c_smith> ok, so, I have no clue about the geeknic,
<c_smith> bkerensa has said he is having connection problems.
<nath_will> ok, while we're waiting... i got approval to host some team meetings on the yahoo campus
<c_smith> where is that?
<nath_will> any particular days work best for the folks who can reach hillsboro? (between beaverton and hills)
<c_smith> also, CWeber10 like I said, I am going to need to call on you for some points you pointed out to me Friday.
<c_smith> nath_will, a weekend for me, preferably Saturday, as I live in Salem, if I came, it'd need to be a weekend unless it's not a school week.
<c_smith> there's the man of the hour! :D
<nath_will> k, i'm leaning towards saturdays myself. welcome back bkerensa!
<Bkerensa_> Comcast is having an outage
<c_smith> really? I have been having a bit of shaky internet until a while ago.
<c_smith> and I use Comcast myself.
<Bkerensa_> Math will can you sit In for me
<c_smith> also, Bkerensa_ need me to repaste the item?
<nath_will> me?
<c_smith> nath_will, I believe so.
<nath_will> o dear
<bkerensa__> ok
<c_smith> yep, his internet is certainly acting up.
<c_smith> bkerensa, you were asking that to nath_will, correct?
<jvlb> Is it just me, or is this kind of dragging?
<c_smith> simply because the main speaker is having internet problems.
<c_smith> nath_will, I think you might consider taking up parts where bkerensa gets cut off.
<jvlb> I retract my last comment as I suddenly got hit with about 20 messages. Something must be up with the network.
<c_smith> it is, bkerensa is also getting hit by that.
<c_smith> bkerensa is getting D/Ced left and right.
<jvlb> I'm on CenturyLink , though.
<c_smith> hmmmmm, this might be weird.
<c_smith> >.< everyone seems to have the problem,
<c_smith> ofc, I might be wrong there.
<jvlb> Perhaps it's Freenode.
<tgm4883> i'm fine :)
<dobry> I'm comcast, in tanasbourne area. All seems good for me.
<c_smith> hmmmmm, well, somethings going on if it's happening to multiple people on multiple ISPs.
<dobry> agreed
<c_smith> I myself am not experiencing this.
<Azendale> I'm on EONI in Eastern Oregon, and I'm staying connected just fine.
<nath_will> alrighty then... aside from a meeting @ yahoo! at yahoo ...
<nath_will> hi all... i seem to be suffering as well... though not as bad as mr kerensa...
<c_smith> nath_will, I have the agenda up, want me to paste the first item?
<nath_will> he gave me some info to relay, i'm. gonaa try to get it out quick...
<c_smith> k
<nath_will> cody, if i drop, please do.
<c_smith> k
<jvlb> Does the Yahoo! meeting have a particular goal?
<nath_will> ok. first thing. geeknic
<nath_will> heh. ok before i move on, i'll talk about the yaHoo mtng real quick
<c_smith> ok, I looked at the site, but could glean nothing as to what the Oregon Team would do.
<c_smith> for the Geeknic that is.
<c_smith> but the Yahoo meeting, go on.
<nath_will> ideally, this will be a series of increasingly technical discussions focusing on open source, and it's relation to enterprise, particular focus on web hosting
<c_smith> hmmmm, I wouldn't be able to be any help as to talks.
<c_smith> I know nothing about enterprise or server.
<jvlb> So, a LAMP implementation focus?
<nath_will> for the first meeting, it'll be a more broad outline of what constitutes free software, what some of the bigger floss projects are, and how to find resources to get started in exploring floss
<nath_will> kind of. it'll be a large subsection for sure
<Azendale> I'd be interested to learn about nginx too
<c_smith> hmmm, that's an area I'd listen to.
<nath_will> :) we can pput it on the agenda for sure
<nath_will> any other questions about the yahoo! meeting?
<jvlb> NoSQL seems hot, these days, as well.
<c_smith> I have one,
<nath_will> k
<leofseige> LAMP is stone age :)
<c_smith> would the first meeting be one that I could take a WIndows user to and try and show them some of the basic FLOSS advantages?
<nath_will> remember how quick enterprise is to adapt leofseige. apache's gonna continue to dominate for the next 5 yrs at least
<nath_will> yes cody
<leofseige> nath_will: i can't disagree with that
<nath_will> first meeting will very much be oriented to newcomers to foss
<c_smith> ok, that's an answer that really mught get me there.
<c_smith> hopefully it's on a day that I can get there on.
<nath_will> any other quick questions?
<nath_will> on the yahoo thing?
<jvlb> Will you update us on the mailing list?
<nath_will> fer sure
<c_smith> that includes dates, correct?
<nath_will> look for it in the next couple days, with specifics
<nath_will> okey doke then.
<nath_will> next item's geeknic
<c_smith> current item: Discuss Spring GeekNic (http://geeknic.org/)
<nath_will> geeknic folks say we're a go, though we'll need to take lead on supplies, setup, etc.
<c_smith> and where is this geeknic?
<c_smith> and what day?
<nath_will> ben said he's shooting for the june/july timeframe, right around oscon
<c_smith> ok, and Portland I assume?
<nath_will> pretty fair bet
<c_smith> ok, I hope I aint in Chemeketa at that time.... sounds fun,
<nath_will> ben can provide more detail on that if the location's a concern
<jvlb> How about CWeber10's comments? Would this be a time to explore that?
<nath_will> i didn't have time to get the full specs from him
<c_smith> I'll talk with Ben about that, then.
<c_smith> quick question regarding the team, though, who was the co-lead?
<c_smith> need to get that on the wiki later.
<nath_will> colead? i'm the asst team lead
<nath_will> ot sure who else is helping take point
<nath_will> *not
<tgm4883> nath_will, are you the assistant team lead, or assistant to the team lead
<c_smith> ok, I'll be sure and add that to the wiki when the meeting is done.
<nath_will> cweber10, i'm sorry, did we miss a question?
<nath_will> lol
<nath_will> does it matter?
<tgm4883> no
<nath_will> i help ben, and try to help out when we do stuff. ;)
<c_smith> and I try to help out where I can, myself.
<nath_will> :)
<nath_will> ok... i'm sorry, can someone reask cweber10's question? i seem to bhave missed it
<c_smith> I seem to have missed it, too
<nath_will> or comment...
<dobry> likewise...
<nath_will> jvlb?
<c_smith> isn't showing up on my windows in search
<jvlb> You may be thrown off by my comment. I was experiencing a long lag and thought we were waiting for Ben. I getting the discussion in bursts.
<c_smith> hmmmmm, was it between me and cweber?
<nath_will> ok. can it wait for one more thing then?
<c_smith> if so, it was just me asking him to help with one of the agenda items.
<nath_will> last thing is werry werry important
<c_smith> I added a last item, myself.
<jvlb> Don't keep us guessing.
<nath_will> ok then... lol
<c_smith> current item: Discuss Conventions/Conferences for 2012 (Events we want to have a booth at)
<jvlb> Beer festival?
<nath_will> wednesday the 18th we are applying for official status as a recognized loco
<c_smith> are we not going in listed order? if so, I could copy that item in.
<nath_will> it will make a big difference if we have a presence.
<jvlb> What kind of presence?
<c_smith> nath_will, also, the last item you are seing is second to last.
<nath_will> csmith, i'm on my mobile, so checking the official list is impossible
<c_smith> ah, ok, so I'll copy each item, then.
<jvlb> Run with it.
<nath_will> i'll wrap up this one and then would u cover anything i missed?
<c_smith> ok
<c_smith> we have several items, so I'll just go down the list.
<c_smith> nath_will, you can use that as an agenda rundown, alright?
<nath_will> ok... so specific time and channel have been sent to the mailing list. a reminder will be sent the day of
<c_smith> and I myself may or may not be a couple of minutes late due to how it falls in my schedule.
<jvlb> Any idea the time of day?
<nath_will> if u can possibly make it, even just to say that ur attending to support oregon, it'd be awesome
<c_smith> jvlb, Noon.
<nath_will> not off the top of my head jvlb... csmith, do u have that?
<nath_will> aw perfect
<nath_will> aaalrighty, i've said all i have to say... csmith! take it away!
<c_smith> lol, I didn't even open the email, if you want, I could for double-checking.
<c_smith> ok, nath_will I may have to have you cover the items I don't know.
<nath_will> that sounds right to me.
<c_smith> because I'm going down the list.
<nath_will> k.. good deal
<c_smith> current item: Discuss Conventions/Conferences for 2012 (Events we want to have a booth at)
<c_smith> nath_will, I have no suggestions, as I know of no events in the Salem area that are concrete.
<nath_will> ok. i know we're looking to arrange travel to linux fest northwest
<c_smith> where would that be?
<nath_will> so a shuttle will probably be available to elp
<nath_will> it's in washington
<jvlb> Is that in Bellingham?
<nath_will> probably be a weekend thing
<nath_will> yes if i'm remembering correctly, jvlb
<dobry> it is Bellingham, yes
<jvlb> Long drive.
<nath_will> probably pick up a passenger van for the weekend
<dobry> april 28th and 29th
<nath_will> and it's not so bad
<nath_will> :)
<nath_will> cool. ty dobry
<dobry> np
<c_smith> if there's a possibility of picking someone up in Salem, I'd offer to help.
<nath_will> other con is oscon of course, which is in pdx proper
<c_smith> with Linuxfest, that is.
<nath_will> c_smith, we'll look at the details starting next month. nothing solid right this sec for lfnw
<c_smith> ok
<jvlb> Once upon a time, they held UbuntuLive along with OSCON.
<nath_will> ok... oscon's obviously the big one. we're gonna do it up proper this year, too, as last year was a bit of a scramble
<nath_will> ubuntulive?
<c_smith> what's ubuntulive?
<tgm4883> is that back?
<jvlb> UbuntuLive was a short-lived, Ubuntu-centric event in conjunction with OSCON.
<jvlb> It last was held 4 or 5 years ago.
<c_smith> looks like it, as the site says the last one was in '08.
<jvlb> There's one for our next Ubuntu trivia session.
<c_smith> hmmmm, well, if I have a way to get up to portland, I'll definitely at least try to attend OSCON even if it's not as part of Ubuntu Oregon.
<dobry> a week long at Oregon Convention Center July 16-20 (Monday - Friday), FYI
<jvlb> In the past, Shuttleworth has been one of the keynotes.
<c_smith> hmmmm, interesting.
<c_smith> shall we move on to the next item?
<jvlb> Hey, I'm going to have to check out. Keep up the good work, without me. Later.
<c_smith> I think it may be a good item to bring the conventions up at another meeting when bkerensa can attend.
<c_smith> cya, jvlb
<c_smith> CWeber10, you still here?
<CWeber10> Yea I actuly just got back, was distracted with RL
<c_smith> hmmm, ok
<c_smith> well, I'm just waiting on nathwill_ to get back, bkerensa had to leave due to connection problems.
<c_smith> we will need you to repeat some comments that jvlb saw.
<CWeber10> hmm I not shure I can easyly. problem with ssh, screen, console apps, I don't always know how to go back with them
<c_smith> no-one else seemed to have seen them (not even me.
<c_smith> hmmmm, ok
<c_smith> well, like I said, I'll need to call upon you for an item at the end if the meeting doesn't sputter out before then.
<Azendale> CWeber10: Well, with screen you can do Ctrl-A and then press [ and it will let you scroll back
<c_smith> meh, the next item should be able to be covered by me, so I'll go ahead and cover it, I think we might be able to integrate the last item with it, too.
<c_smith> shall I go ahead?
<CWeber10> sure not sure what I was looking for
<c_smith> ok
<c_smith> current item: Recognize Cody Smith's contributions with Salem Ubuntu Hour kickstarting  and Discuss some points that were brought up to Cody Smith about Salem and Ubuntu Hours there and brainstorm some solutions to problems that were lain out to Cody Smith (the two items have been combined)
<c_smith> so, as CWeber10 (and possibly everyone here) knows, I have decided to have an Ubuntu Hour hour here in Salem, at Broadway Commons Coffeehouse, and CWeber10 has notified me, there were some flaws with that,
<CWeber10> No flaws, just difficulties, Salem is not good at getting small nitch groups going. the salem Lug has tired to go at least two times that I know of and goes for about 3 meetings before falling apart.
<c_smith> ok, and I also had the issue of the group being too small, am I correct?
 * c_smith hopes other people are still in the meeting.
<c_smith> if there is just us two, I'll have to get bkerensa to hold a second meeting this next week to finish it up.
<c_smith> no sense in having a meeting with just us two.
 * tgm4883 is here
<c_smith> ok, and anyone else?
 * c_smith acknowledges tgm4883 
<c_smith> guess not, the meeting seems to have sputtered out.
<Azendale> I'm checking back every now and then.
<c_smith> and I have no clue as to how to write the meeting minutes.
<dobry> i'm still lurking with interest, if it matters
<c_smith> so, I guess we'll have to end this meeting and I'll try to get in touch with bkerensa to see if we can get a second meeting to cover the topics that weren't discussed properly. which includes the current one.
<c_smith> I also have to go, anyway.
<c_smith> so, until next time, see you all.
<Azendale> OK, bye c_smith
<bkerensa> finally Im back
<slangasek> blkperl: hmm, what were my choices of date?
<blkperl> slangasek: any date, preferably fridays at 4ish (30 - 45 mins),
<slangasek> bah, too many options
<slangasek> so let's tentatively aim for the 27th, I think
<blkperl> slangasek: great
 * blkperl marks down jan 27th
 * bkerensa tries to stay awake
 * blkperl waves at bkero 
<blkperl> im mean bkerensa
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> hello
<bkerensa> have to go out to NW Industrial Portland today :(
<blkperl> first day of school for me
<blkperl> or back to school
<blkperl> or winter term
<c_smith> hey, bkerensa, have you seen the email I sent yet?
<bkerensa> c_smith: Yeah I saw it and will e-mail the list when I decide whats best on that
<c_smith> ok, just making sure the email didn't go AWOL.
<c_smith> :P
 * bkerensa is likely going to go take a mini nap before I have to head out so I will ttyl :) 
<c_smith> have fun.
 * c_smith goes off to find his SC3KU disk
<MarkDude> bkerensa, what is your plan for the geeknic?
<MarkDude> JonathanD told me about your palns
<c_smith> MarkDude, bkerensa went off for a nap.
<c_smith> also, have you ever played Simcity 3000 Unlimited?
<MarkDude> Well no
 * MarkDude thinks that would be like crack
<c_smith> lol, old game,
 * MarkDude has NEVER actually done crack
<c_smith> xDDDDD
<c_smith> that made your response even better.
<MarkDude> Same reason I am not playing KOTR
<c_smith> ah, ok
<MarkDude> Even tho I have not done crack, my analogy holds :)
<c_smith> yep.
<MarkDude> Maybe I should arrange a field trip to get some crack for UDS
<MarkDude> Would make for a great slideshow
<c_smith> xDDDDDD
<c_smith> now, let's see, I doubt you've played Dungeons of Dredmor......
<MarkDude> UDS, the crack and weed field trip
<c_smith> lol
<c_smith> I'm cracking up here.
<c_smith> hardest I've laughed at IRC in a good while.
<MarkDude> lol
<MarkDude> right on
<MarkDude> Jono could write a song about the field trip
<MarkDude> we could make promo video
<c_smith> rofl
<c_smith> hmmmm, Severed Fifth's new album is supposed to come out soon, better check the date.
<c_smith> course, Jono said it will probably be delayed at the last QA with him.
<c_smith> anyone here listen Severed Fifth at all?
<MarkDude> Hell yes \m/
<MarkDude> Since Jono's first show
<MarkDude> And his record release upcoming next month
<c_smith> I'd go to one of their shows if they came to Oregon, but Jono has said that the problem with that is they don't have the money to do that.
<c_smith> yep, the official release date WAS the 16 for sale and available for download afterward, but Jono has said it probably will be delayed.
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-01-10
<bkerensa> hello sbeattie
<bkerensa> :D
<sbeattie> bkerensa: hey!
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-01-13
<bkerensa> Hello all
<Besba> hi
<blkperl> Besba: hi
<bkerensa> Hi Besba
 * bkerensa smacks thefinn93
 * blkperl waves fist at slow webserver
<blkperl> or maybe comcast
<blkperl> slangasek: ping, see pm
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Running into issues with approval app.... LoCo Council pinged me and want to know about events prior to April 2011 and problem is prior team leads didnt ever do team reports
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> no photos... no blog posts nothing
<blkperl> really prior to april 2011
<blkperl> ?
<MarkDude> Hmmmm, give me abit
<MarkDude> pics of events
<MarkDude> This will be a blood bath
<MarkDude> IF THE COUNCIL WQANTS ME INVOLVED
<MarkDude> It will get really, really ugly
<MarkDude> The Emperor wears no clothes
<MarkDude> thats the documntation
 * MarkDude 's documentatiuon starts with the process of Cnoni9cal KILLING the PNBW team
<MarkDude> Soooo, I have some questions for the council
<MarkDude> We go from there
<MarkDude> They best reconsider
<MarkDude> Or this will be UGLY
<MarkDude> really effin ugly
<MarkDude> This is about the only thing that would draw me back in formal Ubuntu stuff
 * MarkDude does not want to do this, I had a few things I said, I stand by them
<MarkDude> Ugly
<MarkDude> Tell paultag to contact me
<MarkDude> Btw, you can swear in other team channels
<MarkDude> approved ones, so we need to examine contradictory stuff
<MarkDude> Council should be smart approve the Team
<MarkDude> Really no need for me to get back in Ubuntu
 * MarkDude has ALL SORTS OF *DIRTY LAUNDRY*
<MarkDude> no need to air it
<MarkDude> :D
 * MarkDude does not think any of this will be needed
 * MarkDude gives odds this will be just me providing details
<bkerensa> MarkDude it isnt paultag he isnt even involved in Ubuntu anymore
<MarkDude> aND aPPROVAL
<bkerensa> he is on no council
<bkerensa> ;)
<MarkDude> He has a hand in this
<bkerensa> Charles Proffitt is making the inquiry on behalf of LoCo Council since our approval application comes next month
<MarkDude> When I said dirty laundry
<MarkDude> I meant it
<bkerensa> comes for vote next week I mean
<MarkDude> What day?
<bkerensa> Next Wednesday or Tuesday
<bkerensa> I cant remember gotta check my calendar
 * bkerensa is having nathwill go to bat that way they see a fresh face instead of me :P
<MarkDude> Well hmmm
<MarkDude> Good idea there
<MarkDude> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPw-3e_pzqU
 * MarkDude feels that way ^^^^^ :)
 * MarkDude is at FUDcon now, will get back soon on this
 * MarkDude needs to find notes regarding PNW team
<MarkDude> dating WAAAAAAAAAAY before 2011
<MarkDude> Since we are talking older stuff
 * MarkDude has been spending a fair amount of time, finding stuff that Distros agree on
<MarkDude> Uniting stuff
<MarkDude> That can be put on hold for the time
<MarkDude> For a stupid pissing contest if needed
 * MarkDude spent TWO years in  pissing contest in Cali
 * MarkDude 's promise from the start was eventually fullfilled
<MarkDude> the LEAD was removed
<MarkDude> took two years
<MarkDude> Oregon will be approved
<MarkDude> PROMISE
<MarkDude> Hopefully next week :)
<MarkDude> ttyl folks, next session is starting. And I apologize for my too much coffee rant
<MarkDude> XD
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-01-15
<c_smith> yo
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-01-07
<gpled> hello
<nathwill> hello
<gpled> so for some unknown reason, i lost my eth0.  i booted from a live cd, and it works. running 12.10
<nathwill> interesting
<gpled> ifconfig does not show any network devices
<nathwill> do anything weird to config recently?
<gpled> i did install a package called arping, but dont think that is it.  uninstalled it. no help
<gpled> it feels like i need to load a network mod
<nathwill> try restarting network-manager?
<nathwill> ^have you...
<gpled> how do i restart the network-manager?
<nathwill> sudo service network-manager restart
<gpled> no luck.  ifconfig only shows lo device
<nathwill> hrm... you check dmesg yet?
<gpled> dont see anything that jumps out in dmesg. but there is lots of info in there
<nathwill> try to filter it for eth-related msgs? dmesg | grep -i eth
<nathwill> and just for lulz... is the 'enable networking' checkbox enabled under the network status icon?
<gpled> missing the network status icon.  thinking because it does not think i have any network devices
<nathwill> hmmm... seems like it should be there anyhow..
<nathwill> what if you run: nm-applet &
<nathwill> this is stock ubuntu desktop, right?
<gpled> as in from ubuntu cd, yes
<gpled> going to boot live cd again, and do lsmod
<gpled> see if i can spot what mod is not loading
<nathwill> g'luck.
<nathwill> if you can't get it sorted, may want to send an email to the mailing list
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-01-08
<Brian_H> hey all... anyone have a recommendation for a quality wifi router thats reliable (as far as wifi goes)?
<bkerensa> Brian_H: Linksys EA6500 (I think it has 8 internal radios) or Belkin N900 DB Advanced (6-8 radios)
<bkerensa> Brian_H: N900 DB Advanced has energy saving mode so if there are hours you know your not every using it can shut off
<bkerensa> both routers allow cloud storage too
<Brian_H> lol nice thanks :)
<Brian_H> bkerensa: have you tested either of those? which do you have the best luck for set it and forget it type environments?
<Brian_H> something as close to a real appliance as possible would be nice
<bkerensa> I have tested both and enjoyed both
<bkerensa> had no issues with either
<Brian_H> ok cool :) I appreciate the response
<bkerensa> The EA6500 has a android app so you can access your router anywhere
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Brian_H: btw new site looks nice
<Brian_H> thanks :)
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-01-09
<blkperl> slangasek: did you see the "plymouth thread on the ubuntu-server mailinglist"
<blkperl> slangasek: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-server/2013-January/006459.html
<MarkDude> http://www.portlandmercury.com/BlogtownPDX/archives/2013/01/07/someone-is-changing-portland-stop-signs-to-poop
<MarkDude> Rly?
<bkerensa> hi nathwill
<nathwill> hi bkerensa :)
<nathwill> how's it going?
<bkerensa> good
<bkerensa> thinking about running out to get some sushi and beer
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> nathwill: got one of these fitbit things... works with Ubuntu
<nathwill> that's cool :)
<nathwill> what do you do on the computer with it?
<bkerensa> hmm?
<bkerensa> it syncs
<bkerensa> libfitbit
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> syncs what?
<bkerensa> with the interwebz
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> its a digital pedometer essentially
<bkerensa> tracks a bunch of stuff
<nathwill> like... how many steps?
<bkerensa> yeah and calories and distance
<bkerensa> apparently more accurate then GPS
<nathwill> do you program it with your stride-length and weight?
<bkerensa> yes
<nathwill> ah
<bkerensa> nathwill: but at the same time it also uses some algorithm based on gender/age/weight/height
<bkerensa> to ensure your stride is accurate
<nathwill> k, makes sense
<nathwill> so... does it sync with their servers through ubuntus network connection, or does it actually do something locally?
<bkerensa> there is a Ubuntu FitBit group
<bkerensa> it just connects to their servers
<nathwill> ok, got it
<nathwill> so libfitbit is some kind of udev rules or something?
<bkerensa> yes
<nathwill> i see a bracelet, a clip and a stick; which are you using?
<bkerensa> its a daemon that connects to the USB device... accepts data and transmits it
<bkerensa> I bought two Zips
<nathwill> ah, so the daemon pulls data off the device and and transmits it
<nathwill> gotcha
<nathwill> that makes more sense
<bkerensa> yeah it just uses a API call
<nathwill> wonder if they're using upstart :D
<bkerensa> your device ID is associated with your profile
<nathwill> well i have to say, the bracelet looks cool
<nathwill> i'm a little weirded out about them measuring my pulse all the time; they'd probably have enough data to chart my sex life :/
<nathwill> but i can see it being useful
<MarkDude> nathwill, link it to status updates on social media sites- it would make for interesting feed....
<nathwill> markdude, didn't some best man do that with a pressure-plate under the mattress of the newly-weds hotel?
<nathwill> oh yes: http://techcrunch.com/2009/12/12/newlywed-sex-tweets/
<MarkDude> lol
<MarkDude> TMI
<MarkDude> My gf would not dig that
<MarkDude> And talk about pressure to perform...
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-01-10
<slangasek> blkperl: yes, something may have been mentioned to me about the plymouth thread.  I've been travelling this week though, so haven't been in a position to comment
<bkerensa> slangasek: how was china?
<c_smith> hmmmmm...... seems porting Ubuntu For Phones to a Tegra-2 device like my Acer Iconia Tab A100 is not as impossible as I though, biggest issues would be the Tegra 2 (of course) and drivers)
<c_smith> that is, if the codebase allows the port.
<c_smith> wish I had the know-how to do so, I'll have to rely on the devs at XDA
<bkerensa> c_smith: Its going to be a lot more then that... You will need drivers which are not open source
<c_smith> true.
<c_smith> I'm also talking on iconia-dev, they said it's a possibility but the drivers and tegra-2 part would be an issue.
<c_smith> *#iconia-dev
<c_smith> wonder if it'd be possible to put this on a Nexus 4......
<c_smith> it's not being aimed at that, but I have to ask.
<c_smith> or is the device it's being developed for still for sale?
<bkerensa> They dont have a device its being developed for yet
<bkerensa> The image that comes out will be for Gnex so developers can start making apps and test out the platform
<c_smith> I'm talking the Gnex,
<c_smith> still, it'd be more of something for me to toy with, lol
<bkerensa> Good luck :) I don't think they are releasing source
<bkerensa> its going to be built already
<bkerensa> so not much to toy with
<bkerensa> without source
<c_smith> yeah
<c_smith> either way, it's not the most likely case I'll get it. :P
<c_smith> especially with how little I have in the bank and what I have to save for in fall.
<c_smith> Wonder if anything Ubuntu exists for the Nexus 4......
<c_smith> Google tells me no, lol
<slangasek> bkerensa: it was very Chinese!
<c_smith> slangasek, lol
<bkerensa> slangasek: lots of meat, rice and veggies I imagine then :)
<slangasek> bkerensa: not a whole lot of rice; and it was easy to skip.  The dim sum was more prevalent than rice itself.
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-01-11
<blkperl> bkerensa: we need more cds :)
<bkerensa> blkperl: le sigh
<bkerensa> I was just at FG
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> I could have brought them today
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-01-06
<bkerensa> slangasek: is there a process by which proposals to drop packages can be submitted?
<slangasek> bkerensa: generally, file a bug against the package with rationale and subscribe ubuntu-archive to it
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-01-11
<luis_> Hi, for some reason my grub menu doesn't show the latest kernels I have installed. When I try to run update-grub, it tells me I have to install grub or grub2-common, but when I try to install grub-common, it says this: "grub-common : Depends: liblzma2 (>= 4.999.9beta) but it is not installable"
<luis_> any suggestions?
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-01-12
<locodir-usertest> Is this really a channel for people in Oregon who use Ubuntu?
#ubuntu-us-or 2016-01-17
<MarkDude> https://twitter.com/TheCommunitizer/status/688553688856571905 Take your Community to 11
